# Posenmontage



## donbilbo89 (27. Mai 2015)

Moin moin, habe 1-2 Fragen zur Posenmontage.

Gehe Montag wieder los auf Pose. Mein Kumpel montiert einfach an die Hauptschnur nen Wirbel und an den Karabiner hakt er Pose (hat eine Schlaufe) UND Vorfach ein. Hat das irgendwelche Nachteile? (Außer dass man natürlich die Tiefe nicht einstellen kann)

Und was ist der Unterschied (vom Aufbau, rein konstuktionstechnisch) von Feststellpose und Laufpose???


----------



## Fishbuddy (27. Mai 2015)

*AW: Posenmontage*

Nachteile hat das eigentlich keine, wenn man die Pose in den Karabiener einhängt, wie gesagt kannst dann halt nicht die Tiefe einstellen  Der Unterschied zwischen Lauf-und Feststellposen ist, dass Laufposen frei auf der Hauptschnur laufen und in der gewünschten Tiefe, mit einem auf der Hauptschnur befestigten Silikonstopper abgestoppt wird  Feststellposen werden fest auf der Hauptschnur fixiert kannst dann halt nur in so einer Tiefe fischen, wie deine Rute lang ist  musst ja die Montage noch auswerfen können


----------



## donbilbo89 (27. Mai 2015)

*AW: Posenmontage*

Jut, dann weiß ich Bescheid danke


----------



## Paddiii94 (27. Mai 2015)

*AW: Posenmontage*

Ich glaub mehr gibts dazu nicht mehr zu sagen. Fishbuddy hat alles auf den Punkt gebracht. Aber von beiden Varianten benutze ich am liebsten die Laufpose, kannst halt wie gesagt die Tiefe einstellen... was bei der Feststell ab nem gewissen Punkt halt nicht mehr möglich ist.


----------



## Michael_05er (28. Mai 2015)

*AW: Posenmontage*

Feststellposen haben noch Vorteile, wenn Du stationär in der Strömung angeln willst oder schleppst. Bei einer Laufpose wird dann die Schnur durch die Pose gezogen und der Köder wandert zur Pose hin. Man hat also keine Chance, in der gewünschten Tiefe zu angeln. Da bleibt nur die Feststellpose oder eine spezielle Schlepp-Pose.
 Grüße,
 Michael


----------



## donbilbo89 (28. Mai 2015)

*AW: Posenmontage*

Achja noch etwas, wenn ich den Schnurfangbügel offen lasse, spürt der Fisch zwar keinen Widerstand wenn er abzieht, aber zieht er dann noch die Pose unters Wasser??? |uhoh:


----------



## Stumbe (28. Mai 2015)

*AW: Posenmontage*

Darf ich mal ganz kurz fragen auf welche Fische du angelst?


----------



## donbilbo89 (28. Mai 2015)

*AW: Posenmontage*

Auf Pose auf Barsch und Schleie. Döbel und Brassen könnten auch beißen, würd ich auch mitnehmen 
Zander gibts zwar auch in "meinem" Kanal, aber ist eher unwahrscheinlich..


----------



## Stumbe (28. Mai 2015)

*AW: Posenmontage*

Bei beiden Posentypen existiert ja ein "Anschlag" also bei der Laufpose der Gummistopper und bei der Feststellpose das Gummi oder was anderes. Somit wird die Pose auch bei offenem Bügel gezogen.
Wobei ich erlich gesagt noch nie beim Posenangeln den Bügel offen hatte.


----------



## donbilbo89 (28. Mai 2015)

*AW: Posenmontage*

Gummistopper nehm ich beim nächsten Mal nicht, hake direkt in den Karabiner. Hat mich auch nurmal interessiert, schließe den Bügel auch nicht :q


----------



## Teichbubi (28. Mai 2015)

*AW: Posenmontage*

Hallo!

Verstehe ich es richtig, dass an der gesamten Montage ein Wirbel befestigt ist, an dem Pose und Vorfach eingehangen wird?
Prinzipiell geht das, wenn auch nicht die beste Lösung. Jedoch wirst du möglicherweise oftmals Verwicklungen werfen, da die Pose voranfliegt, das Vorfach hinterhergezogen wird und sich hinter die Pose legt. Da hilft oft auch das Abstoppen nicht viel, wie beispielsweise beim Sbirolinoangeln, da die Schnur - je nach Posentyp - nicht gut vorbeirutscht. Oft merkst du das auch nicht und wenn einige Zeit die Bisse ausbleiben und du einkurbelst wirst du merken, dass alles verwickelt war . Sieh lieber zu, sofern du noch nicht so lange angelst und ggf. noch nicht die "perfekte" Wurftechnik besitzt, dass der Abstand zwischen Pose und Wirbel größer ist, als das Vorfach lang ist. Somit legt es sich im Flug nicht hinter die Pose oder verwickelt im Flug. Das auseinanderknoten dauert dann länger, als hättest du die Montage von Anfang an anders geknotet. Damit du trotzdem flach angeln kannst, solltest du einfach ein kurzes Vorfach wählen.

LG


----------



## donbilbo89 (28. Mai 2015)

*AW: Posenmontage*

Werd ich berücksichtigen, aber wie soll ich das montieren, das der Abstand zwischen Wirbel und Pose kürzer ist, als das Vorfach (in meinem Fall 75cm). Pose zwischen 2 Stopper?


----------



## Stumbe (28. Mai 2015)

*AW: Posenmontage*

Deswegen hab ich gerne die Pose variabel auf der Hauptschnur, d.h. dass ich sie immer noch schnell verstellen kann. Bedenke auch die Möglichkeit dein Vorfach manuell zu kürzen und grad ne einfache Schlaufe wieder hinzuknoten.


----------



## feederbrassen (28. Mai 2015)

*AW: Posenmontage*



donbilbo89 schrieb:


> Gummistopper nehm ich beim nächsten Mal nicht, hake direkt in den Karabiner.





donbilbo89 schrieb:


> wie soll ich das montieren, das der Abstand zwischen Wirbel und Pose kürzer ist, als das Vorfach (in meinem Fall 75cm). Pose zwischen 2 Stopper?



|bigeyes  ;+ 
Würdest du das als Laufschwimmer montieren kannst du den Abstand auch mit Bleischrot einstellen ,anstatt eines Gummistoppers aber in den Wirbel einhängen .......?
Also als Feststellmontage?


----------



## donbilbo89 (28. Mai 2015)

*AW: Posenmontage*

Ok, also erstes Blei direkt hinter der Pose.
Jo, habs sonst als Festmontage :m


----------



## Stumbe (28. Mai 2015)

Net unbedingt direkt hinter der Pose... sondern in der Entfernung wie du die Tiefe einstellen willst. Das kleine Schrotblei/ Gummistopper/ Fadenstopper ist sozusagen dein Anschlag für die Pose, damit der Haken nicht grad bis unendlich durchläuft, sondern von der Pose getragen wird.


----------



## Tobi92 (28. Mai 2015)

*AW: Posenmontage*

Vergiss das mal wieder, ist eig kein Problem, zumindest hat ich nie eins damit. Beim fischen auf Köderfische  häng ich die Pose auch einfach in den Wirbel. 

Wenn man mit Laufpose fischt, rutscht diese ja auch zum Wirbel runter, wenn man darunter keinen Stopper hat. 

Ich empfehle dir die Verwendung von ner Schnellen Perle, Seaboom, Anti tangle boom oder einfach nur nen karabinerwirbel auf der Hauptschnur. Also die Montage folgendermaßen:
Auf die Hauptschnur nen Stopper, die Schnelle Perle/Karabinerwirbel etc, wieder nen Stopper als Knotenschutz und dann den Karabinerwirbel anknoten. 

In den Karabiner der Schnellen Perle hängst dann deine Laufpose ein. 
Vorteil der Montage ist, dass du schnell die Pose wechseln/entfernen kannst oder auch ein Blei einhängen kannst. Mit dem ersten Stopper verstellst dann die Tiefe. 

MfG Tobi


----------



## Stumbe (28. Mai 2015)

*AW: Posenmontage*

Es geht eig garnicht darum, dass die Pose in einen Wirbel eingeclipt wird. Es geht mehr darum, dass die Pose verstellt werden kann. Mit allen vorgeschlagenen Montagen ist das möglich. 
Aber wenn ich wie vom Ursprungszustand ausgehend die Pose in den Wirbel zwischen Hauptschnur und Vorfach einclippe, bin ich halt nicht mehr flexibel.
Oder hab ich grad nen Denkfehler?


----------



## feederbrassen (28. Mai 2015)

*AW: Posenmontage*

Was für ein durcheinander |uhoh:

@ Stumbe ,du hast da KEINEN Denkfehler.


Das ergibt Sinn,der auch funzt #6





Tobi92 schrieb:


> Auf die Hauptschnur nen Stopper, die Schnelle Perle/Karabinerwirbel etc, wieder nen Stopper als Knotenschutz und dann den Karabinerwirbel anknoten.
> 
> In den Karabiner der Schnellen Perle hängst dann deine Laufpose ein.
> Vorteil der Montage ist, dass du schnell die Pose wechseln/entfernen kannst oder auch ein Blei einhängen kannst. Mit dem ersten Stopper verstellst dann die Tiefe.
> ...


----------



## donbilbo89 (28. Mai 2015)

*AW: Posenmontage*

Die Montage merk ich mir, das klingt auch super simpel und schnell gemacht.
Sollte ich Probleme mit Verwicklungen haben, werd ich wie empfohlen, das Vorfach kürzen (auf 30cm zB) und mit dem zweiten Stopper einen Abstand von mehr als 30cm zwischen Pose und Wirbel (Vorfach) einstellen 

Danke


----------



## thanatos (31. Mai 2015)

*AW: Posenmontage*

 bist Du Dir sicher das du uns hier nicht nur veräppeln
     willst :q
 so wenig Ahnung kann man wirklich nicht haben #d


----------



## donbilbo89 (31. Mai 2015)

*AW: Posenmontage*

:m

..ist halt nich jeder mit der Angel großgeworden


----------



## Stumbe (5. Juni 2015)

*AW: Posenmontage*

Naja, sowas fänd ich persönlich aber auch sinnvoll wenn man des einfach mal im Vorbereitungskurs für die Prüfung macht. Anstatt viele der unnötigen Themen...


----------

